# New study on trt replacement



## Phoe2006 (Nov 11, 2015)

New study finds testosterone replacement therapy does not increase heart risk. 

November 9, 2015

http://medicalxpress.com/news/2015-11-testosterone-therapy-heart.html

A new study of generally healthy men who used testosterone replacement therapy to normalize testosterone levels has found that taking supplemental testosterone does not increase their risk of experiencing a heart attack or stroke.

Researchers at the Intermountain Medical Center Heart Institute in Salt Lake City studied 1,472 men between the ages of 52 and 63 who had low testosterone levels and no prior history of heart disease. The men were patients at Intermountain Healthcare hospitals.

Researchers found that generally healthy men who received testosterone supplementation to achieve normal levels did not increase their risk of heart attack, stroke, or death.

Results of the study were reported at the 2015 American Heart Association Scientific Session in Orlando on Monday, November 9, 2015.

"Our research examined the potential cardiovascular risks associated with generally healthy men who use testosterone supplements to normalize their levels and found no increase in those risk factors," said J. Brent Muhlestein, MD, co-director of research at the Intermountain Medical Center Heart Institute. "In fact, testosterone therapy in this population was shown to reduce the risk of heart attack, stroke and death, when compared to those men who weren't taking testosterone supplementation."

Earlier this year, the U.S. Food and Drug Administration required manufacturers of all approved testosterone products to add information on the labels to clarify the approved uses of the medications and include information about possible increased risks of heart attacks and strokes in patients taking testosterone.

Testosterone replacement therapy is commonly used in older men to normalize the hormone level and help patients feel better, have more energy and increase muscle mass. But physicians and patients must weigh the benefits and risks of providing patients with testosterone supplementation based on the information provided by the FDA and other research.
According to the FDA, the use of testosterone therapy has increased significantly, from 1.3 million patients in 2009 to 2.3 million patients who had a prescription for testosterone products in 2013.

Previous studies have been conducted on testosterone replacement therapy and its cardiovascular effects in men, with different results. While it is known that low levels of testosterone pose an increased cardiovascular risk, the risks versus benefits of supplementation have not been clearly identified.

During clinical follow-up after one and three years, the men in the Intermountain Medical Center Heart Institute study were categorized by whether or not they received at least 90 days of testosterone supplementation (topical gel or injection) or not. A Cox hazard regression analysis, which adjusted for 17 baseline variables, was performed to determine any association between testosterone supplementation and three-year outcomes of death, non-fatal heart attack and stroke.

"This particular study provides assurances to physicians and patients that using testosterone replacement therapy in a generally healthy population of men over the age of 50 to normalize levels doesn't increase a patient's risk of a heart attack or stroke, and actually shows a reduction in those risks," said Dr. Muhlestein.
 Explore further: US regulators probing cardio risks in testosterone products
Provided by: Intermountain Medical Center  

generally healthy men who used testosterone replacement therapy to normalize testosterone levels has found that taking supplemental testosterone does not increase their risk of experiencing a heart attack or stroke.


Researchers at the Intermountain Medical Center Heart Institute in Salt Lake City studied 1,472 men between the ages of 52 and 63 who had low testosterone levels and no prior history of heart disease. The men were patients at Intermountain Healthcare hospitals.
Researchers found that generally healthy men who received testosterone supplementation to achieve normal levels did not increase their risk of heart attack, stroke, or death.
Results of the study were reported at the 2015 American Heart Association Scientific Session in Orlando on Monday, November 9, 2015.


----------



## psych (Nov 11, 2015)

Yet the U.S. will shoot down any benefit to healthy use of TRT unless you're a tranny..........wtf people!!!


----------



## 101st Ranger (Nov 13, 2015)

psych said:


> Yet the U.S. will shoot down any benefit to healthy use of TRT unless you're a tranny..........wtf people!!!



My thoughts exactly...


----------



## GottaGain (Nov 16, 2015)

There have been a few studies similar to this in recent years. It's nice to know there are people capable of reaching logical conclusions based on facts rather than perpetuating ignorance based in fear.


----------



## nickels (Jan 3, 2016)

GottaGain said:


> There have been a few studies similar to this in recent years. It's nice to know there are people capable of reaching logical conclusions based on facts rather than perpetuating ignorance based in fear.





Absolutely. And that goes for several other substances that are currently scheduled in the U.S. in addition the above.


----------



## Phoenixk2 (Jan 3, 2016)

My insurance company keeps making it harder for me..


----------



## ASHOP (Mar 14, 2016)

Phoenixk2 said:


> My insurance company keeps making it harder for me..



I'm hearing that's becoming an issue for a lot of people,,,thats unfortunate too. TRT can be extremely beneficial is numerous ways. Most men are healthier and happier on it. In the long run I think it would save the insurance companies money to cover it. A healthier,,happier man needs less visits to the doctor.


----------



## Joenoarms (Apr 24, 2017)

So far so good for me. I see my Endo once a year and he calls in my bottles of cyp I pay $10 for Sun CYP. I feel very fortunate that I can do that and not be breaking any laws. Victimless crimes are a problem in my country


----------



## Hymlock (Apr 28, 2017)

Well fortunately we have options!! My doc would only do 1 shot a month and I had to have it done in the office. My test level was below 200, I told him I would take care of it myself!!


----------



## bbuck (Apr 29, 2017)

after 15 years of TRT my heart appears to be in good shape. According to the Dr. EKG etc.


----------



## odin (Oct 3, 2017)

Good read. I self medicate these days as it's just easier. I feel great on HRT and my blood work is good.


----------



## abolicboy (Nov 15, 2017)

Effective July 17,2017, LabCorb changed from the current adult male testosterone reference interval to the new standardized reference range.
Old  -------------------                            New
348-1197 ng/dl  -            264-916 ng/dl

Great, now your PPO will say, 'your in range' script you some Viagra and send on your way to suffer some more.


----------



## striffe (Dec 12, 2017)

Great article. My blood work is always good on a cruise and most importantly I feel great. The difference supplementing with test can make is huge especially the older you get.


----------



## docholiday08 (Feb 15, 2018)

Thanks for the article!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bighank (Feb 15, 2018)

abolicboy said:


> Effective July 17,2017, LabCorb changed from the current adult male testosterone reference interval to the new standardized reference range.
> Old  -------------------                            New
> 348-1197 ng/dl  -            264-916 ng/dl
> 
> Great, now your PPO will say, 'your in range' script you some Viagra and send on your way to suffer some more.



That funny too.Viagra cost way more the my 10 ml test cyp


----------



## docholiday08 (Feb 15, 2018)

abolicboy said:


> Effective July 17,2017, LabCorb changed from the current adult male testosterone reference interval to the new standardized reference range.
> Old  -------------------                            New
> 348-1197 ng/dl  -            264-916 ng/dl
> 
> Great, now your PPO will say, 'your in range' script you some Viagra and send on your way to suffer some more.


Yea mine level was 153 and they said oh you're so close to normal that we don't want to put you on......doctors are so dumb where I live.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bighank (Feb 15, 2018)

That's ridiculous thats a low #.but they give women there hormones for birth control and menopause.dont make sense


----------



## DNA (Feb 18, 2018)

Bighank said:


> That's ridiculous thats a low #.but they give women there hormones for birth control and menopause.dont make sense



We live in a fucked up society. It’s ok for a man to turn into a female by pumping him full of estrogen. It’s ok for a woman to become a man by pumping them full of testosterone. But it’s a big no no for a man to take testosterone to be a little more manly.


----------



## Baseball27 (Feb 20, 2018)

Love getting bottles from doc


----------



## GearGod (Feb 20, 2018)

Thanks for this study


----------



## GearGod (Feb 20, 2018)

Very good read


----------



## ELIMINATOR (Mar 1, 2018)

Thanks for sharing. That's what I worry about the most.


----------



## Duluxx (Mar 4, 2018)

That makes me feel better.


----------



## ketsugo (May 1, 2018)

I wonder if it’s correlated to high doses or longer high cycles ? ( abuse )


----------



## suppdude (Jun 6, 2018)

Nice read.  Thanks.


----------



## Therep18 (Jan 18, 2019)

psych said:


> Yet the U.S. will shoot down any benefit to healthy use of TRT unless you're a tranny..........wtf people!!!



I live here snd I agree. Anything that will improve quality of life, treat illnesses or perhaps cure diseases the government will make it illegal or atleast make you jump through so many hoops that it wouldn't be worth your time. I think it's a joke. Outlaw whatever you want up but people will still get what they want or need.


----------



## Therep18 (Jan 18, 2019)

But if you need some xanax or hydros, cigarettes are so bad they are killing people that don't even use them. And alcohol is killing people from all angles. Both are killing people at a rate you can measure by the minute. But don't have no weed for your anxiety and stress. No that's jail time.


----------



## psych (Jan 19, 2019)

yeah the most dangerous thing about weed is just having it


----------



## ASHOP (Jan 19, 2019)

psych said:


> yeah the most dangerous thing about weed is just having it



I don't use cannabis but I believe truly believe that it should be legal for several reasons. The tax revenue alone would be one...


----------



## ProFIT (Jan 24, 2019)

ASHOP said:


> I don't use cannabis but I believe truly believe that it should be legal for several reasons. The tax revenue alone would be one...



I feel the same. I don't use it myself anymore but I can't believe it's not legal in all states.


----------



## Duluxx (Jan 24, 2019)

ProFIT said:


> I feel the same. I don't use it myself anymore but I can't believe it's not legal in all states.





This is because the government doesn’t like to give up its growing power. It’s no ones business what someone uses as long as they don’t hurt anyone else. The American people need to take back their government.


----------



## Wolverinex (Feb 16, 2019)

psych said:


> Yet the U.S. will shoot down any benefit to healthy use of TRT unless you're a tranny..........wtf people!!!



This is sooooo true, and sad !!!!!


----------



## Brickshthouse79 (Mar 16, 2019)

Ive never had an issue getting trt.  One recommendation for those trying is to have both total and free test checked.  In my case total tends to be around the lower end of the range (190-330ng/dl) but free is below range.  So I havent had an issue being treated.


----------



## AGGRO (Apr 11, 2019)

Good read. These days I just self prescribe.


----------

